# bits for barrels



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

what bit do you use for barrel racing?


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

A twisted egg butt snaffle, D ring plain snaffle, Some time rope halter, and a o ring plain snaffle.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I'm fairly new to the gaming world, but my Arab mare goes in a french link loose ring snaffle and always will. I intend my Paint to always go in a snaffle as well. I think that if you're requireing a harsh bit, then proper training hasn't been done. I don't think barrel horses should be jazzed up uncontrollable airheads who only know how to run a pattern.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

^^Agreed. I think the bit should correspond with the level of training of both horse and rider. Typically I like to see a greener horse in an easier bit, so as not no hurt its mouth should something go wrong. The more experienced the rider and horse team the more finesse you can ask for, this is where you get into curbs and gags. A very experienced and light handed rider can use just about any bit on any horse, but IMO, in the gaming world, those are few and far between.

I personally have used eggbutt snaffles, medium port curbs, french link curbs, loose ring snaffles, and a rope hackamore once or twice. It all depends on how I am feeling and what I think a horse can go well in. IMO my level of training is not high enough for me to use anything that could be harsher than a meduim port curb, I am very light handed, but I do not want to risk grabbing a horse in the mouth should something happen.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

It depends on which horse I am riding. Generally I'm riding Jester, and I just use a snaffle on him.....or even just a halter. However on Annie, I'd use a curb. It depends on how your horse responds.


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

I ride all my barrel horses in the million dollar bit. I love the bit, and I see more flex come out of my animals when I run them in it.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

THIS million dollar bit?? do you have a pic of it on ur horse so i can see how it looks? it looks kinda harsh! but it could be just all the chains...


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

^^ If you use this bit you're horse should be very very well broke. You should be a very very good rider also. If you have to balance on the reins or have problems keeping your feet in the stirrups then don't use this bit.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

i used to run my horse in a curb bit but switched her to a snaffle.she doesnt do very well in a snaffle so im looking for a lil bit harsher bit as she kinda ignores the snaffle sometimes.what about a micmar bit???


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

chika1235 said:


> i used to run my horse in a curb bit but switched her to a snaffle.she doesnt do very well in a snaffle so im looking for a lil bit harsher bit as she kinda ignores the snaffle sometimes.what about a micmar bit???


 
I wouldnt go necessarily harsher if she wont go in a snaffle...she should be able to with no problem at all. Start from the beginning again, starting off with a walk and work your way up. Dont push her until she has mastered being able to be soft in supple in a lower gait before moving on to the next.

Anyways...I dont show barrels professionally, but I have just done the basic pattern for 4-H and small fun shows. Uusually, I run my mare in a basic rawhide hackamre with short curved shanks or a basic tom thumb.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I'm fairly new to the gaming world, but my Arab mare goes in a french link loose ring snaffle and always will. I intend my Paint to always go in a snaffle as well. I think that if you're requireing a harsh bit, then proper training hasn't been done. I don't think barrel horses should be jazzed up uncontrollable airheads who only know how to run a pattern.


 

VERY well said!!

Training, not gadgets....especially painful gadgets.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

VanillaBean said:


> THIS million dollar bit?? do you have a pic of it on ur horse so i can see how it looks? it looks kinda harsh! but it could be just all the chains...


 
HOLY CRAP!! I wouldn't let that thing in my barn.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

^^^ my thought exactly!!!! yowie!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Curly_Horse_CMT said:


> I wouldnt go necessarily harsher if she wont go in a snaffle...she should be able to with no problem at all. Start from the beginning again, starting off with a walk and work your way up. Dont push her until she has mastered being able to be soft in supple in a lower gait before moving on to the next.


Agreed. Your horse should be respectful of any bit you place in its mouth before you even think about an event as high tension as barrel racing.

And to the op, I think that bit, in the right hands, is not any more harsh than a plain snaffle bit.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Actually...the "million dollar bit" isnt a very severe bit... granted, in inexperienced hands it is... but what tool isnt.

Lets break it down, mmk?
While it has a longer shank, it's not only swept back more than most curb bits, it also has relief in the gag action. The mouth peice is a dog bone, giving a break so that the pressure applied to the roof of the mouth is far more mild than the "nut cracker" effect that a simple broken mouth peice possesses. The nose band is a personal preferance. Basically applies pressure over the nose with rein pressure.
It's not a bad bit, BUT it is a bit that inexperienced riders tend to gravitate towards because of it's popularity.

I"m a firm believer that big bits ARE OK... the deal is, the horse needs the training to back it up. The more bit you have, the less "riding" you should do. If you HAVE to put a heavy bit in a horses mouth to ride, then something is off. A simple snaffle is your best friend. It's a great go to bit for any horse, any dicipline, at any time.

I personally love my 0-ring snaffles. From there, a good bump up bit is the sixes bit.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

BuckOff41570 said:


> The more bit you have, the less "riding" you should do.


That is the perfect way of thinking about it. Short sweet and with a clear point. Kudos.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

You can believe what you want about the severity of that bit. Two thin pieces of wire twisted together will never find its way into any horse I train or any student training with me. There is no way that could even sit on a horse's bars without repercussions, IMO.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Allison Finch said:


> You can believe what you want about the severity of that bit. Two thin pieces of wire twisted together will never find its way into any horse I train or any student training with me. There is no way that could even sit on a horse's bars without repercussions, IMO.


You do realize that that bit isnt limited to a twisted wire, right? What if it was available in smooth mouth peices? 

Even on the topic of twists... Larger twists arent severe, they simply get the horse's attention more. Now, the smaller the twist, the more severe. I'm not a fan of a small twist...mostly because Im able to get my horse to do what I want in a larger one, a copper covered, or a smooth mouth peice. What about a square one? I've found them to be FAR more severe with a lot more bite than a twist. Have you had experience with any?

Anyhow, it is what it is. Back to the subject of barrel racing bits... lol


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

it sems like everything ANYONE posts on here anymore SOMEHOW turns into a fight. its ridiculous.
maybe Allison Finch and I just dont like the look of that bit, maybe we like things more simple and not looking like some contraption instead of a bit.
please everyone on here needs to just cool down. im really not liking how everyone just looks for a fight.

VB


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I just use a snaffle for them all except Spirit. She goes in a tomb thumb for now because it's all I have around, and plus she will only neckrein and needs some leverage.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

VanillaBean said:


> it sems like everything ANYONE posts on here anymore SOMEHOW turns into a fight. its ridiculous.
> maybe Allison Finch and I just dont like the look of that bit, maybe we like things more simple and not looking like some contraption instead of a bit.
> please everyone on here needs to just cool down. im really not liking how everyone just looks for a fight.
> 
> VB


Umm... Did I miss a post or something? I wasnt arguing... That's fine if you don't like the bit... I don't like the bit. I've used it, and gotten rid of it. It didnt fit into the way I ride and train. Doesnt make it a bad evil scrap of metal. But anyway, as I said... It is what it is. No big deal.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

BuckOff41570 said:


> You do realize that that bit isnt limited to a twisted wire, right? What if it was available in smooth mouth peices?
> 
> Even on the topic of twists... Larger twists arent severe, they simply get the horse's attention more. Now, the smaller the twist, the more severe. I'm not a fan of a small twist...mostly because Im able to get my horse to do what I want in a larger one, a copper covered, or a smooth mouth peice. What about a square one? I've found them to be FAR more severe with a lot more bite than a twist. Have you had experience with any?
> 
> Anyhow, it is what it is. Back to the subject of barrel racing bits... lol


 
You're right...it is a twisted wire with a gag, curb strap and shanks, and a hard rope noseband (am I missing anything LOL??). The only redeeming factor, in my mind, is the french link that does lessen the "nutcracker" effect. All the other variables, though.......


Vanillabean, sorry if you think we are fighting. I guess when someone asks for opinions, we shouldn't offer them?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

^^"All the other variables though"...Are perfectly harmless unless in the wrong hands.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

A gag doesnt dictate severity in a bit. Curb straps...if adjusted properly are perfectly "kosher" and shanks? When did shanks become the deciding factor in what makes a bit bad? lol It's just a bit... not something to throw your lolli pop in the dirt over. As I said, I didnt care for it myself. It was just too much going on for my horses. 
I guess if you think of it like this... each peice of the bit is meant for something...the trick of designing/choosing a good bit is being able to harmonize each aspect of it. Some horses find harmony in this bit, some dont. Just as in reining, some horses ride better in a cathedral, some medium port, some mullen. Others need a broken mouth peice. Or perhaps jumping? Need more lift? Rate? Pelhams can give you that. Hunters? Do you need a horse to move up into the bridle more? A d-ring french link has always worked for me. But others like the egg butt. I don't like the egg butt snaffle at all. Just a personal preferance. 
Barrel racing is no different than any other dicipline. There are bits out there that you would cringe at the sight of... but until you see it in action or break it down to understand the parts of it, you won't realize that it's simply a tool used to make cues clearer to your horse.

Oh well, don't matter now does it? lol Just a bit.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Double jointed, loose ring snaffle. All i've ever used on my gaming horses, and all I ever plan on using.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm using a Tom Thumb with longer curved shanks for my mare, and I am not about to change it. She goes perfect in it, so there's no reason to change it. My 4 year old is currently in an offset dee ring snaffle, and will continue to go in that unless I feel the need to change his bit or experiment.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Plain and simple; D Ring Snaffle. Doesn't have a chance to run through the mouth, and snaffles make up 95% of what my coach uses (who's been to nationals, etc and made finals and top 10s).


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

On Cheyenne I use 2 different bits. For practice I use a Fixed D-Ring Snaffle and for competition I use a Jr. Cowhorse Bit just like in the picture but it has a roller over the break.


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Depends on the horse....For my younger guy I use a d ring snaffle. Ive also used a full cheek snaffle before. My newest horse uses a tom thumb bit. We've scaled down from a severe curb bit (used by previous owner) to the tom thumb and he does exceptionally well with it-better than he did with the curb. Just pulling out information from MY barn to pass on to you!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I use a D ring snaffle for practice. Sometimes I run in a double jointed wonder gag with rollers. He loves it and he hasn't died from it yet.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

On the barrel mare I ride she uses a gag bit. It's a really nice bit on her. She neckreins and it doesn't touch her mouth at all unless I need to. When we turn on barrels I direct rein, but its more going through the movement. I don't actually pull more than a little bit, but I have to move my arm as if I am to maintain contact as she turns and rate her. When I'm not touching the bit at all it gives her tons of relief, and I love that as soon as you release it is almost full release for the horse. Mine does not have anything over the nose.


----------



## BojoBanjo (Jan 4, 2010)

Im wondering what the million dollar bit is good for? It does kinda look harsh but im sure if you know what your doing and if you have soft hands it'll be just fine.
but yea im just wondering what it does. I need a new bit too. Im usin a long shank tom thumb right now cuz thats all ive got that she actually likes,i just need something with more lift and bend.
any ideas?


----------

